# brisket and whiskey



## bigsmoken (Jun 23, 2014)

So I normally inject a stout into my brisket do any of you guys have experience injecting a whiskey into your brisket to let it sit for awhle and help break down the meat? if so which do you use and what kind of flavor profile does it help to give


----------



## ravenclan (Jun 25, 2014)

I use the Jack Daniel's Tennessee Honey , it gave the brisket a great taste and just a little bit sweet , i have also used Captain Morgan spiced rum not too bad and also have used the apple pie Moonshine and was not worth it .

i did it just to try and i think it is better to drink the whiskey and use a marinade to inject , the marinade does the job better.


----------



## bigsmoken (Jun 25, 2014)

Ok I actually use the honey whiskey for my chicken bbq sauce. I might try it on a brisket. I was just looking for something that would compliment the taste of the beef without masking it...


----------



## s24smoove (Jun 25, 2014)

the last brisket i smoked,didn't inject the brisket w/ whiskey, but i did soak the blk pepper in it before i mixed it w/ the salt and rubbed. i used bushmills, and i think the peat inhibits the uptake of smoke, next brisket, 4th weekend, salt and smoke, that's how i'm rollin.


----------

